# HELP! Cat licked Revolution



## KateMate (Oct 7, 2018)

I gave my cat (3 years) her monthly dose of Revolution, well she was a bit squirmy, and I stupidly missed the non lick zone behind her neck, she's licked a bit of it off. I've tried to stop her from licking that area until the Revolution soaks in, but I am positive she ingested some. I am so worried. 
Has anyone else's Kitty cat done this? 
I am keeping an eye on her to make sure. She seems fine, just very mad at me!


----------



## KateMate (Oct 7, 2018)

Okay, nevermind! I called a vets office who was kind enough to help me. (My vets is closed.)
They said she should be okay, and to just keep an eye on her, but ingesting a little bit isn't much to worry about!
Sorry! Thanks for reading to help!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I feel your worry! Glad you managed to speak to a vet.

One of the first times I gave Arthur his flea spot on, it went wrong! I watched him like a hawk and he was fine.


----------



## KateMate (Oct 7, 2018)

lea247 said:


> I feel your worry! Glad you managed to speak to a vet.
> 
> One of the first times I gave Arthur his flea spot on, it went wrong! I watched him like a hawk and he was fine.


Oh I am so glad to hear your fur baby is okay! That calms me down a bit. Thank you very much.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Usually if the cat does manage to lick some of the spot-on flea treatment it tastes so vile to them that they either foam at the mouth or dribble like mad to get rid of the horrid taste, and it is a serious deterrent to them ever trying to lick it again. 

Glad your cat is OK KateMate.


----------

